# Liam McGeary is a beast!



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I know the level of competition he has faced hasn't been the best but over this LHW Tournament he has shown to be the complete package. 

He has rangy but powerful kickboxing, a good clinch and as he showed last night a very creative and dangerous BJJ game. 

I for one think he'll beat Emanuel Newton and jump right to the top of the list of UK fighters.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

That triangle he pulled of was sick.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Very impressive, I didn't even know if it was a triangleor a crank or what.. I also think he'll beat Newton.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That was a really cool finish, I'd like to see him and Rampage scrap.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I just have seen some HL, but there he looked pretty good. He looks composed, aggressive, but rather picking his shots than overcommitting. Looks like someone to keep an eye on. :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Of the 'lesser known' fighters, Liam hits my list.

Michael Page
Liam McGeary
Chi Lewis Parry
Mansour Barnaoui
Tom Duquesnoy


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes he is. McGeary is a freakin animal hands down.


----------

